# Free paint job by a pro any way I want it



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Thats right you heard it right. I am getting a free paint job by a professional painter. This is because my stepdad works for an automotive college and they will do it for free, heheh. Anyways, the point of this thread is that I would like some suggestions. I was thinking I should get the Subaru WRX blue, but I was wondering if I should get any kind of pinstripes or custom design or anything. I am taking all suggestions as long as tehy arent to crazzzy, I want the car to look pretty clean. Just incase it helps I have a 27 200sx with a R33 front end sides and the extreme rear, and Gunmetal wheels. I can also get the wheels painted if I want and I was thinking of maybe black. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

well i always thought the cleanest look was a nice white paint job, black or gunmetal rims, with a cf hood. id say dont go for the stripes, just make it nice and clean.

.....white and black contrast *drools*


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

keep it clean but its your car totally up to you.

is it just me or is WRX blue a color many people want nowadays?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

some metallic blue without graphics or striping.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i personaly am a fan of a deep grey/graphite


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Im a fan of metalic or pearl paints personally. If its free go color changing chameleon paint Im sure you would be the only one with that


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

scrappy said:


> If its free go color changing chameleon paint Im sure you would be the only one with that


......he sure would..................lets keep it like that :thumbup:


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

remember I said I like metalic flake and pearl paint I was being a smart ass. I have see some really cool paint like that though at car shows. They were made by hok


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Any colour? Why go another factory colour go custom something like this...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ ummmmmm no. what is that? purple? why is there no wing on it and just the fins? no, i say a nice deep audi blue or graphite would look best. wild paints bother me. OEM colors are always really nice and just a smidge understated.

how about that royal blue that came on the preludes? thats always a very pleasing color.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

factory colour, id have to say stick with an actual S14a or u guys call them 'koukis' colour, Shiraz
It would have to be my all time favourite factory colour, Nissan did a great job adding this colour.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

this is off a Honda colour is this the same colour as the lewd your talking about pete?
I think the colour is from a Honda Jazz (dunno if they are called that in the states, they are like a current model civic hatch)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ABuSD said:


> this is off a Honda colour is this the same colour as the lewd your talking about pete?
> I think the colour is from a Honda Jazz (dunno if they are called that in the states, they are like a current model civic hatch)


^ while i do like that ALOT! that was not the colour i was refering to. what im talking about is a semi colour shifting deep royal blue.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

LOL like this?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yes sir. thats one of the only bright colours i like. that and a flawless red.

then my colours of choice drop to grey, pearlish white, silver, black, boring sedan colours as some may call them.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

oh and yes every single one of the above cars posted is an Aussie car


----------

